# Rabbit hunting in Maryland



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I know this is off topic but I am not a member of any hunting forums because I just got my first .22, does anyone know of any good rabbit hunting locations in central Maryland? Even a deer location that you've seen rabbits at would be helpful, thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Howdy*

A few years back the "bunny plague" wiped out a bunch of the rabbits in Md. They are just now making a comeback. Now we need some folks (hint hint) to start whacking those fox and yotes to make small game hunting worthwhile.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

C mon down to salisbury.... got plenty of rabbits on my hunting spot. State land access. not many yotes here ( I do kinda miss them, loved hunting them in upstate NY when I lived there) Lots of foxes too. Ground hogs (woodchucks) make for some fun off season shooting. I like to stalk them with my recurve bow as practice for deer season as well as with my 22mag


----------

